# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  "Berisha, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë fatkeqësi për shqiptarët", Ulmar Kvik(suedez)

## projekti21_dk

Sali Berisha më irriton pa masë: Ai mori votat e zgjedhësve me dy parulla: _Të luftohet kundër korrupcionit_ dhe _të anëtarsohet Shqipëria në Unionin Europian_. 

Shihet qartë se të dy premtimet mbaruan me disfatë. 

Atëherë Berisha - shumë i lodhur, por gjithmonë i zgjuar përsa i përket ruajtjes së pushtetit - i afrohet Turqisë. Turqia nuk do të kërkojë gjë, përvec *ndërtimit të një xhamie të madhe dhe të institucioneve të tjera islamike në Shqipëri*. Mirëpo, *populli shqiptar nuk ka nevojë për një izlamizim*. 450 vite nën Perandorisë Osmane mjaftojnë!! A do të pranonin njerëzit e Afrikës dhe të Azisë të përqafojnë zaptuesit e tyre të vjetër, me fjalë se "në jemi me një gjak me anglezët, francezët, portugezët?" Jo, jo, jo! 

*Berisha, njeri pa skrupull, pa ndjenja kombëtare, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë fatkeqësi për shqiptarët*. Dhe alternativa? Ose murtaja ose kolera janë të dy alternativat: Partia Demokratike dhe Partia Socialiste. 

Shumë më vjen keq nesë populli shqiptar nuk reagon dhe gjen alternativa tjera! 

Cfarë lloj durimi tregon populli shqiptar duke gëlltitur fjalët e turpshme të Berishës? 

*Kush ka tru reagon!!!*

----------


## projekti21_dk

Kështu duket portreti i karakterit të kryeministrit shqiptar në sytë e mikut të madh të shqiptarëve, Ulmar Kvik ( suedez)

----------


## Didi_s

> Sali Berisha më irriton pa masë: Ai mori votat e zgjedhësve me dy parulla: _Të luftohet kundër korrupcionit_ dhe _të anëtarsohet Shqipëria në Unionin Europian_. 
> 
> Shihet qartë se të dy premtimet mbaruan me disfatë. 
> 
> Atëherë Berisha - shumë i lodhur, por gjithmonë i zgjuar përsa i përket ruajtjes së pushtetit - i afrohet Turqisë. Turqia nuk do të kërkojë gjë, përvec *ndërtimit të një xhamie të madhe dhe të institucioneve të tjera islamike në Shqipëri*. Mirëpo, *populli shqiptar nuk ka nevojë për një izlamizim*. 450 vite nën Perandorisë Osmane mjaftojnë!! A do të pranonin njerëzit e Afrikës dhe të Azisë të përqafojnë zaptuesit e tyre të vjetër, me fjalë se "në jemi me një gjak me anglezët, francezët, portugezët?" Jo, jo, jo! 
> 
> *Berisha, njeri pa skrupull, pa ndjenja kombëtare, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë fatkeqësi për shqiptarët*. Dhe alternativa? Ose murtaja ose kolera janë të dy alternativat: Partia Demokratike dhe Partia Socialiste. 
> 
> Shumë më vjen keq nesë populli shqiptar nuk reagon dhe gjen alternativa tjera! 
> ...



Une pajtohem plotësisht me z Ulmar sepse PD dhe PS jan dy humnera per Shqipërinë, te cilat gjinden j´njera ne te majtë e tjetra ne te djathtë te Shtetit Shqiptar. As nuk duhet votuar PD e as PS, vizionet e tyre jan parë qe prej dekadash. populli shqiptar duhet te vetëdijesohet lidhur me  keto parti dhe  udheheqesit e tyre....

----------


## Besoja

D.m.th. nese jep ndonje mendim ndryshe ne kete teme,i bie te jesh pa tru!!!
Pra,nuk lejohet mendimi ndryshe!
O me ne o kundra nesh!
Mentalitet komunist.
Teme e bukur!!!

----------


## Milkway

> D.m.th. nese jep ndonje mendim ndryshe ne kete teme,i bie te jesh pa tru!!!
> Pra,nuk lejohet mendimi ndryshe!
> O me ne o kundra nesh!
> Mentalitet komunist.
> Teme e bukur!!!


Per ta nxjerr shqiptarien nga ku eshte , komunisti eshte pak por nje nazist (Hitller ) na duhet .

----------


## HEN-RI

> Sali Berisha më irriton pa masë: Ai mori votat e zgjedhësve me dy parulla: _Të luftohet kundër korrupcionit_ dhe _të anëtarsohet Shqipëria në Unionin Europian_. 
> 
> Shihet qartë se të dy premtimet mbaruan me disfatë. 
> 
> Atëherë Berisha - shumë i lodhur, por gjithmonë i zgjuar përsa i përket ruajtjes së pushtetit - i afrohet Turqisë. Turqia nuk do të kërkojë gjë, përvec *ndërtimit të një xhamie të madhe dhe të institucioneve të tjera islamike në Shqipëri*. Mirëpo, *populli shqiptar nuk ka nevojë për një izlamizim*. 450 vite nën Perandorisë Osmane mjaftojnë!! A do të pranonin njerëzit e Afrikës dhe të Azisë të përqafojnë zaptuesit e tyre të vjetër, me fjalë se "në jemi me një gjak me anglezët, francezët, portugezët?" Jo, jo, jo! 
> 
> *Berisha, njeri pa skrupull, pa ndjenja kombëtare, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë fatkeqësi për shqiptarët*. Dhe alternativa? Ose murtaja ose kolera janë të dy alternativat: Partia Demokratike dhe Partia Socialiste. 
> 
> Shumë më vjen keq nesë populli shqiptar nuk reagon dhe gjen alternativa tjera! 
> ...


* Vete sistemi shqiptar te irriton pa mase....Sistemi qe ndertoi dhe krijoi Ramiz Alia pas vitit 1990....Sali Berishen sot ne pushtet e mban Ilir Meta qe mori 50 mije vota duke share SALI-GERDECI....dhe sot jane ne nje kualicion....por ne fund te fundit cdo popull ka politikanet qe meriton....Popull kusar...politikane kusar...*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> D.m.th. nese jep ndonje mendim ndryshe ne kete teme,i bie te jesh pa tru!!!
> Pra,nuk lejohet mendimi ndryshe!
> O me ne o kundra nesh!
> Mentalitet komunist.
> Teme e bukur!!!



përshëndetje beso.
ulmar kvik është një mik i shqiptarëve dhe ky si mik sa i përket partive nuk anon nga asnjëra. ky si mik i shqiptarëve i vie keq që shqipëria po katandiset e po vritet përditë. këtij i dhemb në shpirt kur sheh që miqtë e tij po vendnumërojnë. i vie keq, prandaj!

ulmarit i vie keq pse shqiptarët kanë mbetur kështu të hipnotizuar, prandaj jep kushtrimin:

(Kthejellohuni o njerëz dhe dilni nga kjo humnerë )* Kush ka tru reagon!!!*

Kjo thirrje e tij të bën të mendosh e ta kuptosh kësi soji: vallë a kanë shqiptarët tru!

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> * Vete sistemi shqiptar te irriton pa mase....Sistemi qe ndertoi dhe krijoi Ramiz Alia pas vitit 1990....Sali Berishen sot ne pushtet e mban Ilir Meta qe mori 50 mije vota duke share SALI-GERDECI....dhe sot jane ne nje kualicion....por ne fund te fundit cdo popull ka politikanet qe meriton....Popull kusar...politikane kusar...*


Nuk e mban shtangisti salijevin ne pushtet, jo. Ate e mban sistemi mafioz qe krijoi, ndertoi, e la pas Ramiz Alia.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Populli shqipetar reagon vetem ndaj kush i siguron vendin e punes, kush i siguron pension me te larte e kush i fal uje e drita.

Populli shqipetar eshte popull i varfer e i paditur, prandaj nqs alternativat jane PD e PS do zgjedhe buken e gojes.

----------


## POKO

mos na beni drrr drrr,se leht esht te besh analiza e krahasime nga karriga prej  ne itali e gjermani e danimark e suedi e amerik...

shqipnis i bani gjamen per 50 vjet enver kopili bashk me ate panteren e zez nexhin...vendi ku ne 90 perpos 3 hidrocentraleve  qe punonin,cdo gje kishte falimentu si ekonomi e si shtet,shkurt kishte dal jashte perdorimit gjithecka...e gjithecka duhej nis nga e para,e ajo nga e para nuk ishte e leht,se kishe qen i vetizoluar per 50 vjet,e lufta e kllasave i bani njerzit me hanger shoqi shoqin.

nuk donin kuqot e rrapot gjakprishur te beheshin aleat me amerike e angli, me boten e qytetrume,por donin te lidhin krushqi me stalina e maoceduna e dreq te mallkuar...edhe nje shance qe ishte ne 85 kur gjermania i ofroj investime e hapje fabrikash shqiperise,qe do kalohej shume me leht periudha e tranzicionit,nuk e pranuan,se nuk donin te tradhetonin ate vijen e partis,ate vijen e kanibaleve qe ia hengri koken gjithe popullit,e qe do e pagujne akoma gjate e gjate gjeneratat e ardshme !

----------


## iliria e para

Kush i solli me shume fatkeqesi Shqiperise, Enveri a por Sala? 
Numeroni pozitivet dhe negativet. Braktisjet, internimet,tragjedite...
Mendoni mire dhe numroni te gjithat.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Sali Berisha më irriton pa masë: Ai mori votat e zgjedhësve me dy parulla: _Të luftohet kundër korrupcionit_ dhe _të anëtarsohet Shqipëria në Unionin Europian_. 
> 
> Shihet qartë se të dy premtimet mbaruan me disfatë. 
> 
> Atëherë Berisha - shumë i lodhur, por gjithmonë i zgjuar përsa i përket ruajtjes së pushtetit - i afrohet Turqisë. Turqia nuk do të kërkojë gjë, përvec *ndërtimit të një xhamie të madhe dhe të institucioneve të tjera islamike në Shqipëri*. Mirëpo, *populli shqiptar nuk ka nevojë për një izlamizim*. 450 vite nën Perandorisë Osmane mjaftojnë!! A do të pranonin njerëzit e Afrikës dhe të Azisë të përqafojnë zaptuesit e tyre të vjetër, me fjalë se "në jemi me një gjak me anglezët, francezët, portugezët?" Jo, jo, jo! 
> 
> *Berisha, njeri pa skrupull, pa ndjenja kombëtare, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë fatkeqësi për shqiptarët*. Dhe alternativa? Ose murtaja ose kolera janë të dy alternativat: Partia Demokratike dhe Partia Socialiste. 
> 
> Shumë më vjen keq nesë populli shqiptar nuk reagon dhe gjen alternativa tjera! 
> ...



Nuk e njof kete Ulmar Kvik. Por u pa qart qe ka marr kogja do pare nga partia fryma e re e topit per kete deklarate. Ketyne ju vjen hakesh ketyne evropianve veq ai haxhinasto qe jav thot troq mos ma qani..... By******en.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Nuk e njof kete Ulmar Kvik. Por u pa qart qe ka marr kogja do pare nga partia fryma e re e topit per kete deklarate. Ketyne ju vjen hakesh ketyne evropianve veq ai haxhinasto qe jav thot troq mos ma qani..... By******en.


Në Suedi dhe në shtetet skandinave në përgjithësi nuk ka shans të depërtojë një tip si puna e Salos. Prandaj atje ka mirëqenie.

Po e zëmë, se duke u shtirur depërton një tip i tillë, me të hetuar, e lusin një herë me fjalë. Nëse kjo nuk funksionon ata me revolucion do ta heqin.

Po ata kanë tru!

nuk janë si ne që për mbi 2 dekada përjetojmë dhe durojmë poshtërisrat më të ndyra!

Sa të jemi kështu të duruar mbi kokë do të kemi shushunja si puna e Salos me shokë.

----------


## skender76

> Sali Berisha më irriton pa masë: Ai mori votat e zgjedhësve me dy parulla: _Të luftohet kundër korrupcionit_ dhe _të anëtarsohet Shqipëria në Unionin Europian_. 
> 
> Shihet qartë se të dy premtimet mbaruan me disfatë. 
> 
> Atëherë Berisha - shumë i lodhur, por gjithmonë i zgjuar përsa i përket ruajtjes së pushtetit - i afrohet Turqisë. Turqia nuk do të kërkojë gjë, përvec *ndërtimit të një xhamie të madhe dhe të institucioneve të tjera islamike në Shqipëri*. Mirëpo, *populli shqiptar nuk ka nevojë për një izlamizim*. 450 vite nën Perandorisë Osmane mjaftojnë!! A do të pranonin njerëzit e Afrikës dhe të Azisë të përqafojnë zaptuesit e tyre të vjetër, me fjalë se "në jemi me një gjak me anglezët, francezët, portugezët?" Jo, jo, jo! 
> 
> *Berisha, njeri pa skrupull, pa ndjenja kombëtare, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë fatkeqësi për shqiptarët*. Dhe alternativa? Ose murtaja ose kolera janë të dy alternativat: Partia Demokratike dhe Partia Socialiste. 
> 
> Shumë më vjen keq nesë populli shqiptar nuk reagon dhe gjen alternativa tjera! 
> ...



projekti21_dk,
Sales, kija inatin por jepi hakun... :shkelje syri: 





> D.m.th. nese jep ndonje mendim ndryshe ne kete teme,i bie te jesh pa tru!!!
> Pra,nuk lejohet mendimi ndryshe!
> O me ne o kundra nesh!
> Mentalitet komunist.
> Teme e bukur!!!


Besoja,
Mos i fol kshu mikut suedez ... :ngerdheshje: 







> Nuk e mban shtangisti salijevin ne pushtet, jo. Ate e mban sistemi mafioz qe krijoi, ndertoi, e la pas Ramiz Alia.



Duaje Siveten,
ka ca koh qe lexoj me vemendje postimet tuja, dhe nje pjese e mire e tyre jane fjale t'mençme.
T'pershnes!

----------


## POKO

> Po ata kanë tru!
> 
> *nuk janë si ne që për mbi 2 dekada përjetojmë dhe durojmë poshtërisrat më të ndyra!*


po ti more lum plaku,perse nuk te pashe njeher duke then po te njejten gje per ate 5 dekadshin e atij bythshklymit tend qe ti e adhuron fort,po bej hesapet njihera mire,e pastaj hajde e qaju per berishen,se po ta pranojme edhe ate qamje mandej!

----------


## Izadora

> ulmar kvik është një mik i shqiptarëve dhe ky si mik sa i përket partive nuk anon nga asnjëra. ky si mik i shqiptarëve i vie keq që shqipëria po katandiset e po vritet përditë. këtij i dhemb në shpirt kur sheh që miqtë e tij po vendnumërojnë. i vie keq, prandaj!


Keshtu me fjale na vjen keq te gjithve por cilen alternativ na jep Ulmar, pervec revolucionit lol  ?

----------


## PINK

Shume e vertete. Nuk eshte keq qe ta pranosh. Sic bejne disa ketu. lol

----------


## loneeagle

ahahaha po te gjithe e dine ket edhe e kane pranuar, por problemi qendron si ta shporrin  edhe askush nuk i ka gjet zgjidhje deri me sot.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> ahahaha po te gjithe e dine ket edhe e kane pranuar, por problemi qendron si ta shporrin  edhe askush nuk i ka gjet zgjidhje deri me sot.



Ju qe jeni te shprendar neper kontinente te ndryshme zor e keni qe ta largoni edhe mos u ankoni bilem. Ne qe jemi ksajde spo ankohemi po juve pse ankoheni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Ju qe jeni te shprendar neper kontinente te ndryshme zor e keni qe ta largoni edhe mos u ankoni bilem. Ne qe jemi ksajde spo ankohemi po juve pse ankoheni


ahahaha sepse me vjen keq per vendin tim kur lexoj idiotesira se si studentet akoma ne HS marrin diploma Universiteti ahaah. btw arsya qe kemi ikur ne kontinente te ndryshme eshte gjendja aktuale ne shqiperi.

Chill dude se duhen dekada para se te gjendet zgjidhja, nuk largohet lehte ai :P

----------

